# The 2 different views of Craven



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

We had another good offlead walk in another place today,it was a huge forest with lots of temptations in like deer. But he was very good again. The weather wasn't very good,so not many photo's.




































And then home.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Cravens doing so well(as are you  ) and he looks very comfy on the couch too 

The weather was awful up here too  Tummel got a bit giddy he was running round trying to catch leaves flying around :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Love your outdoor pics of him but awwwwwwwwwwww:001_wub: how gorgeous are the ones of him asleep :001_wub:


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Great piccies


----------



## mrdynamite (Sep 8, 2011)

cute dogs!!


----------

